# Rays in the Bay



## Yellaray (Mar 22, 2003)

What are the requirements or size if i catch a ray in the bay?.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

none. help yourself. catch all you can and can all you catch


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

Yellaray said:


> What are the requirements or size if i catch a ray in the bay?.


The requirement is that it be a cow-nose and be over 1 pound. Anywhere in the Bay is legal.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

And right now they are every where


----------



## Bucknoy (Nov 7, 2010)

I fought one today at Spsp. That thing drag me everywhere. Lucky my rod did not snap but my line did. That one powerful fish.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sql said:


> The requirement is that it be a cow-nose and be over 1 pound. Anywhere in the Bay is legal.


I searched all over DNR's site and the only mention of any rays I found was that from June till Dec? you can shoot ANY type of ray with a spear. Please tell me where you got your info


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

Bucknoy take ur time with the rays. Let them pull as much drag as they want till they get tired and stop. Dunno what lb test ya had but I snagged 1 at downs park last year on 8 lb line 6 ft medium cherrywood. Woulda landed it if my friend didn't miss nettin it. It did 1 run under the pier I couldn't stop and cut me off on the piling


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Rays are so fun to catch. It's usually the most exciting part of my fishing trip.

I rarely keep any fish, so I dont care what I catch as long as they put up a good fight.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I just caught one thursday night fishing colonial beach (Potomac). I was using a light 8 ft Daiwa rod an had 15lb braided line with a 40 lb shockleader. It was a huge fat cow nosed ray (I've caught a lot of them - this one was way fatter than usual). It took me on several runs. Even went under the pier. Just let it run to tire out. Keep pressure on it when it is going the wrong direction - don't try to horse it.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

Tracker16 said:


> I searched all over DNR's site and the only mention of any rays I found was that from June till Dec? you can shoot ANY type of ray with a spear. Please tell me where you got your info


Was just having fun. If you know about rays, I was basically repeating what markedwards was saying.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I've landed many cownose rays w light and heavy duty tackle and love targeting them as long as I don't piss anybody off or get in their way it is strange that many people don't have appreciation for them around here they have food value and DNR wants people to fish for them since they are overpopulated and they destroy the shellfish population


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sql said:


> Was just having fun. If you know about rays, I was basically repeating what markedwards was saying.


OK I thought you were serious. I was going crazy looking for the rule cause I never heard of a Ray Reg  before.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Umm. I have a question What type of bait do I need to target them? I've hooked a few on worms, but this weekend I want to set up my big rods to target some Rays. What will I need?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Windrift00 said:


> Umm. I have a question What type of bait do I need to target them? I've hooked a few on worms, but this weekend I want to set up my big rods to target some Rays. What will I need?


 cut bait strips


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

Windrift00 said:


> Umm. I have a question What type of bait do I need to target them? I've hooked a few on worms, but this weekend I want to set up my big rods to target some Rays. What will I need?


From my experience I've had them bite more on shrimp. Last time I went, my friend hooked two of them using hot dog(we ran out of bait). Might work well if other fish wont eat em... not sure.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Theyll eat anything especially shellfish and baitfish


----------



## Yellaray (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanx for the info.Caught 1 this weekend.Cooked the wings in red onion,thai chilis,coconut milk,garlic and onion,cilantro,black beans.SoSo Good.!!!!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Post recipe, next time I'll try it. I have a fam of 6 to feed and they all love fish so why not try it.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Yellaray said:


> Thanx for the info.Caught 1 this weekend.Cooked the wings in red onion,thai chilis,coconut milk,garlic and onion,cilantro,black beans.SoSo Good.!!!!!!


geez with all that in the sauce my old boots would tast good

ive caught cnr's on squid, shrimp, peelers, bws, cut bait and live spot while live lining. i think they like crabs and squid best


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> Post recipe, next time I'll try it. I have a fam of 6 to feed and they all love fish so why not try it.


I second posting the recipe (or any recipe for CNR's). I got into 4 CNR's on my last outing, which all tested the hell outta my OceanMaster, and left them all in the water.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The best way to catch a ray is to fish for anything other than a ray,,, I promise ya you will catch lots of rays or doggies. Just hope and pray you don't get onto a Southern Circle Ray,,, they usally get a tad bit bigger than a large truck hood.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I would fish for Stingrays the same way you would fish for Big Reds;a 6-8oz sinker a big pice of fish or Crab on a 8-10"leader with a 8/0-10/0 Circle using my big Ocean Master rod;Come to think about it catching a 5'Skate(Cownose Ray) that way might be sorta fun.I still hate them dam Stingrays.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

BigJeff823 said:


> I would fish for Stingrays the same way you would fish for Big Reds;a 6-8oz sinker a big pice of fish or Crab on a 8-10"leader with a 8/0-10/0 Circle using my big Ocean Master rod;Come to think about it catching a 5'Skate(Cownose Ray) that way might be sorta fun.I still hate them dam Stingrays.


Yea we caught the 2 we caught on nightcrawlers. I'm going to try some with cut bait and shrimp this weekend.


----------



## LOC (May 3, 2010)

Yellaray said:


> Thanx for the info.Caught 1 this weekend.Cooked the wings in red onion,thai chilis,coconut milk,garlic and onion,cilantro,black beans.SoSo Good.!!!!!!


Like what texture is it?? Does it actually taste like fish? Or what?


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

LOC said:


> Like what texture is it?? Does it actually taste like fish? Or what?


Everyone says it tastes like scallops.


----------



## LOC (May 3, 2010)

And my brother asked are any of these rays being caught dangerous as far as the stinger on the tail?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Never tried it but heard the same down in SC.. taste like scallops


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

ate a cow nose a few years ago, definitely didnt look or taste like a scallop. the meats in bands its ok. old eastern shore dude told me the best way to cook is bake like chicken and the skin comes right off. it was a real PITA to skin ans fillet the wings.

yes the tail will whip you and they have a spike about 2" long at the base of the tail that will go through your foot if stepped on


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

I had rays before. Just filet it as soon as you catch it and put it on ice. Make sure not to get any sand in it. It wasn't bad at all, but then again anything fried tastes good. Texture was a tad bit chewy but it was overall a good dinner.


----------

